# Did you know that...



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

the GTS Non-turbo is *SO* rare (only a handful in the UK) that the insurance is higher than a GTS-T? Yes my baby with a non turbo is gonna set me back a fair mint...this info came from three companies that specialise in imports. So I tell the guy on the phone, so all I need to do is strap on a "turbo" and the cost comes down?...he said yes!  

To all NON Turbos owners - WE ARE ELITE! LOL


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Blimey Claire, I am kinda glad I sold mine a couple of years back now to get my GT-R instead !

I remember when I was getting insurance quotes in the past when I had the GTS that I was told on more than one occasion that if I could afford it I would be better off having a turbo version or even a GT-R as the quote is the same, it was the value of the car that made the difference back then !

Good old rip off Britain as usual ! Sweden here I come all the way now  

Shaun.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I guess the answer is just to say it's a GTS and let them figure it out. if they don't ask about the lack of turbo my guessing is they'll think it's a GTSt as they are the more commone ones.


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> I guess the answer is just to say it's a GTS and let them figure it out. if they don't ask about the lack of turbo my guessing is they'll think it's a GTSt as they are the more commone ones.


Yes, I guess you are right there John, only one thing with that though would be how would you stand should the worst happen and you need to claim and an insurance inspector is called in to look at your vehicle ? I suppose they could legally void the insurance if it is insured as a turbo version & there is a RB20E or RB25DE etc. under the bonnet instead ??

Insurance and Skylines is a bit of a minefield really when you look into it !

Shaun.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Put a Turbo sticker on the boot. In the event of a claim smile nicely and say "what is a turbo anyway"  

Dave.


----------

